# Question About the Warp



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

If all psychic races were to die and only non-psychic races lived, what would happen to the warp and the gods of chaos? 

Can real space exist without the warp?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

You don't have to have psychic abilities to affect the Warp. Psykers are more potent, that's all.

And I'd assume the material universe could exist without the Warp. There was a universe before there were things with emotions to shape the Warp, right?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

When did the Warp come into existence though. Now that I'm thinking on the topic has the Warp always been around? Why did the earlier humans not use it, or was their a reason they could not see, nor detect it?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm guessing it was formed sometime after things that could experience emotion came to being. From the Chaos Daemons codex:

"The Chaos Gods and their dominions are one; both are formed of the same Warp energy...As extensions of the gods, the appearances of these domains are formed upon the same emotions that created their masters..."



emporershand89 said:


> Why did the earlier humans not use it, or was their a reason they could not see, nor detect it?


Same reason why we didn't have nuclear power a thousand years ago. We didn't have the knowledge or ability to harness it. The materials were around, but we couldn't tap into it.

Psykers just weren't very common until the middle of the Dark Age of Technology. What caused the increase in the psyker is up in the air. Random mutation. Genetic manipulation. Maybe the Emperor?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I forget where I read this but I read that if Horus succeeded in defeating The Emperor, he would eventually realize that the Chaos Gods are more harm to humanity than good. Realizing this he would not stop until all of humanity, chaos-aligned and Imperium-aligned, were destroyed, because it's from humanity that the Gods draw so much of their power. I'm killing myself over not remembering where that's from, Hell it might not even be canonical, but oh well. 

As for your question as to whether or not real space can exist without the warp, I don't know. That's a really good question haha I think real space would survive, but the warp might not be entirely 'destroyed', just weakened.


----------



## cottrelli (Dec 1, 2012)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I forget where I read this but I read that if Horus succeeded in defeating The Emperor, he would eventually realize that the Chaos Gods are more harm to humanity than good. Realizing this he would not stop until all of humanity, chaos-aligned and Imperium-aligned, were destroyed, because it's from humanity that the Gods draw so much of their power. I'm killing myself over not remembering where that's from, Hell it might not even be canonical...


It's from Legion. The Cabal uses that line of reasoning to sway Alpharius/Omegon into betraying the Imperium.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

I have another question. If the Chaos Gods are made up of all the emotions of the universe, why aren't there any good Gods? I mean no matter how much suffering there is there is always good emotions happening some where. Or is the warp really just a place of pure evil?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

hailene said:


> I'm guessing it was formed sometime after things that could experience emotion came to being.


The Chaos Gods perhaps, but not the warp. There are minor implications which suggest that the warp is the original or primary realm/centre of (un)reality, rather than the materium. 



Tymesious said:


> I have another question. If the Chaos Gods are made up of all the emotions of the universe, why aren't there any good Gods? I mean no matter how much suffering there is there is always good emotions happening some where. Or is the warp really just a place of pure evil?


I would strongly suggest that the 'good' and 'evil' have nothing to do with it. There are not 'good' or 'evil' emotions, and the Chaos Gods are not 'evil'.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The Chaos Gods perhaps, but not the warp.


My quote about states that the Chaos Gods and their dominions were made up by teh same emotions. In otherwords, you'd need something with emotions to make both of them up.

I suppose there's a few work arounds I thought up: 1. The Chaos Gods' domains do not control the entirety of the Immaterium. 2. The Warp before the creation of the Chaos Gods was somehow destroyed and replaced with the new domains controlled by the Chaos Gods (I'm not so happy with this one) 3. Some sort of weird Warp non-linear time thing where emotions of the future created the Warp of the past.

Those were all I could think of. What sorts implicate that the Warp has been around since five-ever again? I'm on break at work and don't have my sources available to me.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

hailene said:


> What sorts implicate that the Warp has been around since five-ever again? I'm on break at work and don't have my sources available to me.


Disregarding the lack of space and time within the warp, we know that the warp existed prior to the rise of Chaos given that the Old Ones accessed it long before the War in Heaven. _Codex: Chaos Daemons_ also says that "now" the warp and Chaos are indivisible implying that wasn't always the case. And if it was around before Chaos, there is no reason to believe it hasn't been around forever/as long as the materium. Basically, I think there is no reason to believe that the warp didn't exist prior to the rise of sentient creatures/emotion or Chaos.

Also, the Well of Eternity being the centre of time and space and presumably being within the warp seeing as Tzeentch (according to the myth) directly accessed it could be used as (minor) support. As could other titbits such as _Daemons of Chaos_ which suggests the possibility that all of reality is just an fantasy projected by the Chaos Gods (Tzeentch in particular).



hailene said:


> 1. The Chaos Gods' domains do not control the entirety of the Immaterium.


We know that is the case. The Formless Wastes are not controlled by the Chaos Gods, nor is the Forge of Souls or other warp entities such as Gork & Mork.



hailene said:


> 2. The Warp before the creation of the Chaos Gods was somehow destroyed and replaced with the new domains controlled by the Chaos Gods (I'm not so happy with this one)


There is no doubt that the rise of Chaos (primarily the result of the War in Heaven) drastically altered the warp. 



hailene said:


> 3. Some sort of weird Warp non-linear time thing where emotions of the future created the Warp of the past.


Always a possibility given the mindfuck the warp is in regards to space and time.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The warp has always existed and always will.
The chaos gods were 'birthed' do to the sudden and massive influx of psychic races created by the old ones to fight the necrons. Necron codex 8th?, the most recent. 

The chaos gods are not 'evil' they are just raw emotions without any sense of right or wrong, they're sociopaths. Personally I believe if all sentient life was wiped out the chaos gods would 'starve' although whether or not they would 'die' or just slip into some kind of hibernation I don't know.

The cabal believed that with the lost of humanity the chaos gods would be as weak as they were when they were first 'born'. Legion


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

I know this has been asked before, but don't remember the speculation. What about the Chaos Gods the farther away from the Milky Way Galaxy you get? Considering some of the views of the Known Universe from our current space telescopes, their dominion would be pretty small in the grand scheme of things if they were localized in the warp to our galaxy.

This also begs the question, what happens to the Chaos Gods as more of the Tyranids take over the Milky Way. The shadow in the warp caused by a hive mind is pretty intense, but if you spread that through even half the galaxy, I can't imagine it not severely weaking the power of the Chaos Gods.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> I know this has been asked before, but don't remember the speculation. What about the Chaos Gods the farther away from the Milky Way Galaxy you get?


I think the general consensus (though this is my opinion so I could be mis-remembering) was that the Warp almost certainly exists in parallel with the entire material galaxy and that something very similar to the Chaos Gods is also likely present in the other galaxies with emotional life to sustain them. They don't appear to exist in the space between galaxies, likely because there is no emotion there, and it's obviously unknown whether those Gods and our Gods are aware of each other.



> This also begs the question, what happens to the Chaos Gods as more of the Tyranids take over the Milky Way. The shadow in the warp caused by a hive mind is pretty intense, but if you spread that through even half the galaxy, I can't imagine it not severely weaking the power of the Chaos Gods.


1) The Shadow is localized around large fleets of Tyranids, it isn't something that they can spread around and leave behind. So unless the Tyranids break pattern to spread around the galaxy in large numbers the Shadow will continue to be fairly small in the grand scheme of things.
2) The Shadow is a barrier to warp-materium transfer but AFAIK it has no effect on the warp itself. Meaning that it blocks communications and even certain manifestations of psychic powers but doesn't have any effect on the Chaos Gods. That's why it doesn't effect ships traveling in the warp.
3) The spread of the Tyranids themselves could potentially be quite weakening to the Chaos Gods as it would eradicate their food supply. However the immunity of the Tyranids to the influence of Chaos isn't certain so its possible that they could be turned into a new food supply. And it's also far from certain whether the Tyranids actually have the power to consume the galaxy.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

MEQinc said:


> 3) The spread of the Tyranids themselves could potentially be quite weakening to the Chaos Gods as it would eradicate their food supply. However the immunity of the Tyranids to the influence of Chaos isn't certain so its possible that they could be turned into a new food supply. And it's also far from certain whether the Tyranids actually have the power to consume the galaxy.


In the Soul Drinkers series, I think, there was a space hulk that described genestealers that were 'more abhorant' than the usual stealer, they were mutated and some had festering wounds that seemed to cause them no trouble, sound like any god you know.

Just because something can be corrupted by chaos does not mean it can be fed on by chaos, i.e. 

Flex(?) from Ravenor, pieces by glass that had been tainted by chaos
, Computers/viruses, machines, and so on.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Just because something can be corrupted by chaos does not mean it can be fed on by chaos,


I meant more along the lines that the Tyranids evolve and could thus develop personalities and emotions (they actually seem to already be going this way with the Swarmlord and other 'unique' organisms), which could be fed upon by Chaos. Corruption isn't actually necessary at all for Chaos to feed; it's related but not causal.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

MEQinc said:


> I think the general consensus (though this is my opinion so I could be mis-remembering) was that the Warp almost certainly exists in parallel with the entire material galaxy and that something very similar to the Chaos Gods is also likely present in the other galaxies with emotional life to sustain them.


You are right, the general consensus (certainly on this forum) was that the warp didn't just adhere to our galactic boundaries. 



MEQinc said:


> They don't appear to exist in the space between galaxies, likely because there is no emotion there, and it's obviously unknown whether those Gods and our Gods are aware of each other.


This is where I draw issue though. Saying that the gods don't "exist in the space between galaxies" is obvious, the gods exist solely within the warp. I know what you mean, but that implies that the warp exists as a realm exactly parallel to (and reliant on) our own, which I don't believe is the case. If a ship travelled into the gulf between galaxies and then accessed the warp, could they do so without gellar fields because the Chaos Gods don't exist there? I would say no, you are still accessing the same realm dominated by Chaos.

If you access the warp, you access the warp. You are in that realm and are on it's terms. The warp is it's own realm and not just a secondary or sub-realm of the materium. It has no physical boundaries so if you are in it, you are effectively open to it's whims and its own laws.

Chaos and the Warp are now indivisible. If the Warp is accessible from other galaxies you are still entering the same Warp that is now indivisible from Chaos, regardless of whether that galaxy you are entering the warp from has it's own emotional life forms or not.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> This is where I draw issue though. Saying that the gods don't "exist in the space between galaxies" is obvious, the gods exist solely within the warp. I know what you mean, but that implies that the warp exists as a realm exactly parallel to (and reliant on) our own, which I don't believe is the case. If a ship travelled into the gulf between galaxies and then accessed the warp, could they do so without gellar fields because the Chaos Gods don't exist there? I would say no, you are still accessing the same realm dominated by Chaos.
> 
> If you access the warp, you access the warp. You are in that realm and are on it's terms. The warp is it's own realm and not just a secondary or sub-realm of the materium. It has no physical boundaries so if you are in it, you are effectively open to it's whims and its own laws.


This brings an interesting thing to my mind. Since the warp spans galaxies, it would be technically possible for someone to enter the warp and literally move to a place within the warp where it corresponds to another galaxy and leave thus travelling between galaxies.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

zerachiel76 said:


> This brings an interesting thing to my mind. Since the warp spans galaxies, it would be technically possible for someone to enter the warp and literally move to a place within the warp where it corresponds to another galaxy and leave thus travelling between galaxies.


I don't see why not. Though utilising the warp to travel such distances is fraught with perils and is far from guarenteed of success. Especially considering the boundaries of the Astronomican don't even cover the whole of our own galaxy.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> This is where I draw issue though. Saying that the gods don't "exist in the space between galaxies" is obvious, the gods exist solely within the warp. I know what you mean, but that implies that the warp exists as a realm exactly parallel to (and reliant on) our own, which I don't believe is the case.


I'm not totally sure I understand you, are you saying that the warp isn't parallel to the materium? I would have thought that obvious, given its use as a means of travel. The warp is noted as having routes through it, that ships follow different paths to get to different places and that you can generally predict where you are in it. To me that suggests that there is at least a loose correspondence between where you are in the warp and where you are in the materium. So if you accessed the warp in the space between galaxies you would be accessing a part of the warp associated with the space between galaxies, which I believe would be largely free of the influence of the Chaos Gods as we (kinda) understand them due to the lack of emotional content there.



> If a ship travelled into the gulf between galaxies and then accessed the warp, could they do so without gellar fields because the Chaos Gods don't exist there?


Of course not, there are always risks involved in accessing the warp and many predators there that aren't associated with the Gods themselves. Warp travel through the voids would be perhaps less risky, due to its lesser turbulence, but it wouldn't be totally safe.



> If you access the warp, you access the warp. You are in that realm and are on it's terms. The warp is it's own realm and not just a secondary or sub-realm of the materium. It has no physical boundaries so if you are in it, you are effectively open to it's whims and its own laws.


I agree completely.



> Chaos and the Warp are now indivisible. If the Warp is accessible from other galaxies you are still entering the same Warp that is now indivisible from Chaos, regardless of whether that galaxy you are entering the warp from has it's own emotional life forms or not.


This I'm not so sure about. Chaos and the Warp are indivisible, in our own galaxy. Can we say that this is true of other galaxies? I don't think so, or at least I don't think we can say that the Chaos is the same throughout. The Chaos Gods are very clearly shown to be reflections of the emotional processes going on in our galaxy, their births and first manifestations directly coincide with actions taken in our galaxy. The only ways in which Chaos, as apparent in our galaxy, can be the same throughout the warp is if all the other galaxies either experienced very similar crises to coincide with the births of the Gods or our galaxy is the most important. The first seems like way to big a coincidence to be plausible on a universal scale and the second seems like hubris to me.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Going back to a previous question, why are there no good Gods? We have correctly stated that evil is not a concept in the warp, but surely the biggest emotion that humanity puts out is faith/belief/hope. Every time a human prays to the god emperor does this not translate into an emotion?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Going back to a previous question, why are there no good Gods? We have correctly stated that evil is not a concept in the warp, but surely the biggest emotion that humanity puts out is faith/belief/hope. Every time a human prays to the god emperor does this not translate into an emotion?


The Emp gobbles them up?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Every time someone prays to the Emperor, the act ironically empowers Tzeentech.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Every time someone prays to the Emperor, the act ironically empowers Tzeentech.


I'm not arguing but is there any fluff to support this? It's something I've wondered for a while.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

zerachiel76 said:


> I'm not arguing but is there any fluff to support this? It's something I've wondered for a while.


Daemon Codex I think, but I'm not sure as I haven't read the most recent. 

But basically, the Chaos gods do not represent anything good or evil, they represent base emotions driven to extremes. 

Anger for instance is not an inherently evil emotion but it can lead to hate, violence and bloodshed. And so every aspect of Anger will feed Khorne regardless of why. Even if it is a simple bout of battle lust felt by a noble leader urging his troops forward, or an unbridles frothing madness as a berzerker hacks through a swathe of his enemies. It doesn't matter, all rage and all that causes it or is caused by it will feed Khorne. 

Ditto Slaanesh, the God of Desire. Every want will feed her, whether it is the want to be perfect or the want to protect someone dear, such as love or lust. 

Nurgle is Despair, embodied by decay and entropy. This exists alongside all life in general so I don't think I really need to elaborate too much. But basically He is fed by decline and he is the one mortals turn to in order to escape it. 

Tzeentch, perhaps the most insidious. God of Change, he seems to thrive no matter what is going on. Plots and schemes are all designed to bring change so the very act of planning feeds his power, be it a Sorcerer plotting to overthrow his superior or a space marine commander formulating a campaign strategy. He also embodies hope, because hope is generally in favour of Change. 

The thing to remember is they feed on emotion. Over time, those who worship them actively will begin to feel the energy being fed back to them. This is what drives them to act as they do, so a noble warrior who turns to Khorne to become a better warrior gradually becomes a frothing madman and butcher as more of the basic emotion is fed through him. Base emotion, driven to Extreme.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Every time someone prays to the Emperor, the act ironically empowers Tzeentech.


Huh? Explain please.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Daemon Codex I think, but I'm not sure as I haven't read the most recent.
> 
> But basically, the Chaos gods do not represent anything good or evil, they represent base emotions driven to extremes.
> 
> ...


I can't believe I managed to report you.

Enough of that. Extreme emotions driven to the extreme is the ultimate evil, selfishness, which is why Chaos can never win.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Evil is a matter of perspective. The gods act as they do because that is all that they are. Emotion given sentience, but emotion nevertheless. 

As for the report... :scratchhead:


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, "Good vs Evil" is a very black and white way of looking at the nature of reality. There is no such thing as either, because they are both utterly subjective in definition and ignore the more fundamental laws of cause-effect, emotion-reaction and ultimately intention-action.
Daemons and the Gods are sentient raw emotion. Not 'evil'.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Evil is a matter of perspective. The gods act as they do because that is all that they are. Emotion given sentience, but emotion nevertheless.


I would say emotion given sentience and substance enough to act in their own very twisted ways. The way I regard Chaos is that they are everything a human could wish for in the flesh. And you know the greatest tragedy for a man is to be granted everything he wants.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Yeah, "Good vs Evil" is a very black and white way of looking at the nature of reality. There is no such thing as either, because they are both utterly subjective in definition and ignore the more fundamental laws of cause-effect, emotion-reaction and ultimately intention-action.
> Daemons and the Gods are sentient raw emotion. Not 'evil'.


Raw emotions becomes evil because they are unbridled and without limits.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Define 'evil' then...

At the most, i'd say raw emotion and desire is selfish, and leads to harmful results (pain, suffering) for the individual...I wouldn't use such a vague inherently meaningless term as 'evil' though.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

If you actually read the last thing I wrote, you saw my definition there, raw emotions without limits and all that. Of course you are free to disregard it as I don't tell people what to think or feel about the fluff.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Beaviz81 said:


> Huh? Explain please.


I believe he was referring to the notion that worship (of the Emperor or whoever) can often produce particular emotions which, in turn, feeds the Chaos Gods.



Beaviz81 said:


> Enough of that. Extreme emotions driven to the extreme is the ultimate evil, selfishness, which is why Chaos can never win.


Chaos can never win because you think it is evil? :dunno:



Beaviz81 said:


> Raw emotions becomes evil because they are unbridled and without limits.





Beaviz81 said:


> If you actually read the last thing I wrote, you saw my definition there, raw emotions without limits and all that. Of course you are free to disregard it as I don't tell people what to think or feel about the fluff.


So your strict definition of 'evil' is: "raw emotions without limits and all that"?


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Raw emotions without limits are dangerous, just ask the Eldar.

The Chaos gods are Eldrich Abominations nothing else and they reward power and ruthlessness, that's established in fluff. I would like to see your point of actually painting them as the good guys, I mean the IOM is evil, but the things they are facing are far worse.

With selfishness I meant the cooperation from others. Chaos is anarchy, everyone is out for themselves. That means the whole will suffer. You should be able to agree to that.

I have been abit taken aback by your sudden defense of how the Chaos-gods ain't evil. Might I inquire to the reason for that? I mean I pretty much had myself convinced that they were really bad, and thought that was the general consensus.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Beaviz81 said:


> Raw emotions without limits are dangerous, just ask the Eldar.


I didn't say they weren't dangerous, that much is a given. 



Beaviz81 said:


> The Chaos gods are Eldrich Abominations nothing else and they reward power and ruthlessness, that's established in fluff. I would like to see your point of actually painting them as the good guys, I mean the IOM is evil, but the things they are facing are far worse.


I'm not trying to paint them as the good guys, merely refuting that they are 'evil'. 



Beaviz81 said:


> I have been abit taken aback by your sudden defense of how the Chaos-gods ain't evil. Might I inquire to the reason for that? I mean I pretty much had myself convinced that they were really bad, and thought that was the general consensus.


'Evil' is an abstract concept, it is not an objective rule.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ah worship of Empy can be perverted. The weakness of the IOM is that they concentrate power in the hands of a few and preaches obedience.

Chaos is selfishness, that's why they can't win, everyone is out for themselves. At least in my interpretation of fluff.

Evil is when you suddenly find yourself snapping the neck of your servant for doing a bad job of shining your armour.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Beaviz81 said:


> Ah worship of Empy can be perverted. The weakness of the IOM is that they concentrate power in the hands of a few and preaches obedience.


This can be a strength as much as a weakness. The right individual in control can make a strong regime that will endure for a long time. 



Beaviz81 said:


> Chaos is selfishness, that's why they can't win, everyone is out for themselves. At least in my interpretation of fluff.


This may be true for the followers, but that is the followers and their nature. The fact that they have sought something speaks to their selfishness to begin with and is not indicative of the gods own nature. The gods simply feed on emotion. Those that perpetuate what the god wants well enough and seek rewards will sometimes win the god's gratitude and be granted a gift in return. This doesn't strike me as inherently evil behaviour. 



Beaviz81 said:


> Evil is when you suddenly find yourself snapping the neck of your servant for doing a bad job of shining your armour.


A bad cleaning job could affect power armour joints, inbuilt sensor arrays and even obscure heraldry. What's worse is it could offend the Machine Spirit inside. You know how much the Imperium hates that stuff. :wink:


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Usually it's a strength. I mean most people has a strong guy who can do anything with the right army behind them including me as servants of the IOM. They are the designated heroes.

So your point is that the Chaos gods are neutral, but their followers are evil? I can see that point as the ultimate good Empy did some pretty awful things. Also mind you the gifts of the Chaos gods are quite horrific to behold. I would like some rationale how that's not evil.

Yeah a bad job should have the cleaner turned into a Skitarii if you ask my main chars in my fluff (along with talking about a Drill-Abbess breaking down and fidgeting with a transponder drunk commissars played with). Worst is I'm portraying them as the nice guys. But that shows how much of a sociopath you must be to survive in the setting. Being nice would get you shot for failing to raise arms against your enemy.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Beaviz81 said:


> So your point is that the Chaos gods are neutral, but their followers are evil? I can see that point as the ultimate good Empy did some pretty awful things. Also mind you the gifts of the Chaos gods are quite horrific to behold. I would like some rationale how that's not evil.


The gifts of the Chaos gods reflect what they want from their followers and what those followers have done to earn them. Not all gifts are horrific to behold and not all gifts are destructive. Tzeentch's most common gift is knowledge, the warping tentacles and beaks are a sign of demonic pacts most often associated with sorcerers. Khorne's first gift is often strength or raw skill, again stuff like crab claws or bladed limbs are a later progressive thing as the follower travels further down the path of his patron. 

It is also worth noting that the gods have come to reflect the collective psyche of all mortal races, not just humanity alone. So the evil imagery associated with them from a human standpoint is in reality a reflection of all mortals' struggle for survival and dominance. Their daemons both reflect this and perpetuate and feed off the emotions they represent.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well in my interpretation of fluff most of the mutations are worthless. I mean Slaanesh might bless you with great charm, but he/she might just as well bless you with a cock with balls at your nose (would make sneezing fun). The gifts in my book are random and depending on the mood of the god in question. I mean Khorne might give you a third muscular arm or replace your teeth with small chainswords just for the heck of it. If anything in my interpretation the gods are more dicks than just plain evil, but they are close to be the ultimate evil. And you know the Chaos gods feed upon prayer as well, that was how they corrupted Lorgar.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The pantheon represent _chaos _above all and are extremely fickle beings. You cannot predict their emotions or assume they think like mortals. They defy logic hence why the C'tan, masters of the physical realm, are repulsed by the Warp.

So a curse to a human might be to them a great boon.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Fickle is the nice word for being a dick in my opinion, and I don't know if they would even like their own gifts, but they are aspects of themselves. I mean they likely just want to have fun in the end maintaining status quo as they need the sentient species to maintain their strength.


----------

